# From Start To Finish



## quads (Aug 2, 2009)

About 45 minutes for a little load like this from the woods to the woodpile:


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Aug 3, 2009)

Very nice! That's a neat little trailer too. 

btw, we also haul all of our wood with an atv (Yamaha Kodiac 450).


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great pics! Love the ATV! I have a 2003 Yamaha Wolverine.


----------



## quads (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks guys!  That's a Polaris Hawkeye.  I used to use a Sportsman, but after over 10,000 miles (yes, that's 10,000) it wouldn't run so good anymore.  They told me the camshaft lobes were wore off.  It really wasn't worth fixing, so the dealer gave me $1000 trade-in and I got this 4wd Hawkeye for half the price of a new Sportsman.  For a 300cc it does really good.  Pulls loads just as well as the Sportsman, but maybe wouldn't go as fast.  Don't need fast anyway.

I also have a Trailboss 250 that I use on the farm.  Bought it new in 1996 and still going strong.

That load on the trailer is 1/6th of a full cord.  In an 8 hour day, I can leisurely cut, split, haul, and stack 1 full cord.  That's 25% of my entire season's supply.  So, in less than a week, I can cut a whole year's worth of firewood!  I guess that's why I have so much firewood that I can sell and give some away.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow! That's a ton of miles! I'd say you got some life out of that Sportsman! 

I've got a hitch on my quad...but I mainly use it to tug my 4x8 trailer in and out of the backyard. Plus, I had to mount the hitch upside down in order to clear my rear diff skid plate. Doing that caused the hitch to bend down just a bit. But it still gets the job done!


----------



## quads (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes, that old Sportsman sure paid for itself.  I hated to see it go. 

A friend of mine has an Arctic Cat that the hitch bent down on (he mounted one of those receiver hitch cargo carrier racks on it and then proceeded to put as many 5 gallon buckets filled with water on it that it could hold, I told him he'd wreck it, but....).  We bent it back up and welded some extra support on it.  Has never bent since, and he's put it through much more abuse.


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 5, 2009)

That's what I need to do...support it better. I need to find someone who can weld...and do a little fabbing.


----------



## skinnykid (Aug 5, 2009)

I haul alot of fire wood with a Polaris sportsman 500. Some times I skid it, sometimes I pull it in  a trailer.


----------



## quads (Aug 5, 2009)

Yep, that's what my Sportsman was, a 500, 1998.  She was a good wood hauler.  Nice thing about an ATV in the woods is they get around better than just about anything else.  Even a tractor is usually too big to get into the tight spots and up close to where you're working, especially if you don't want to make a mess and run everything over.  With the ATV you can weave around all the little trees and bushes.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice work.....that's been dead standing for a bit now eh?


WoodButcher


----------



## maplewood (Aug 6, 2009)

You are living the dream.  Beautiful setup, great work.


----------



## quads (Aug 6, 2009)

WOODBUTCHER said:
			
		

> Nice work.....that's been dead standing for a bit now eh?
> 
> 
> WoodButcher


Dead tipped over.  I haven't felled more than a couple trees in many years.  We had a tornado come through here some years ago and after the loggers took what they wanted, there's still a lot laying on the ground.  Plus, with all the oak wilt there is a lot of standing dead, but I let the woodpeckers have them until they tip over.  So much on the ground already that I don't need to cut any down if I don't have to.  And I never ever cut green trees with all the dead wood around, unless the wind tips one across a trail or something.


----------



## quads (Aug 6, 2009)

maplewood said:
			
		

> You are living the dream.  Beautiful setup, great work.


Thanks!  I think so.  Lots of money might be nice, but I couldn't think of a more satisfying way to live without it!  And money usually means living in a city, and I can't even stand to drive through one of those, let alone live in one.


----------



## North of 60 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thought Id join ya quads. I like your set up. We are dreaming the same thing. I go out to get a load when I need a rest from life. ;-) Best way I know how to relax even though most people call it work. I haul allot of wood with my truck and trailer and use this for my fill ins when I need a break to ponder things. I even keep my quad piles separate from my other piles to see how much it gets me through the winters. Its been easey to stay ahead of the wood game this way. (my saw is wrapped up front in a coffee sack) :red: Cheers 
N of 60


----------



## quads (Aug 17, 2009)

That's my kind of wood cutting North of 60!  The little one looks like he's enjoying himself too.

It's not work for me either, especially the splitting.  Most people are just absolutely dumbfounded when I tell them that I split every piece of wood by hand.  Been doing it my whole life and it's still my favorite part of the process!


----------



## Skier76 (Aug 17, 2009)

Awesome pics North of 60!


----------

